# ears going floppy as an adult?



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Ok, so, I wasn't sure where this would go exactly so, I just picked here 

My GSD, Bailey, has been living with my father for the past 5yrs because we had to move into an apartment that didn't allow big dogs. Not a problem, my dad loves Bailey and she likes him. Well, some great news, my husband and I are building our own home! We are hoping that we can be in by next Christmas. Well, of course Bailey will be coming home, every time I visit its hard not to let her jump in the car with me.  

Well, my dad does love Bailey, but a few things I am not happy about, is that one, she's got fat. He feeds her way to much and he feeds the cheapest food he can get, even though I've provided him with good food. :/ Oh well, not gonna make a big deal out of it because he could have just not taken care of her. 

My question, her ears have also flopped over and, well, she just no longer resembles a GSD :/ She is over weight, her ears are floppy and shes got tons of grey in her (ok so thats normal lol). But other than she's actually still really healthy with no issues really. 

So, my question, can poor quality food cause her ears to flop? What would do that? When we get the house built and she's back with me I plan on changing her back to TOTW and getting the weight off her, maybe some supplements to. Would her ears go back up? Either way I don't really care, but was wondering if there was anything that I could do?


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

Sorry that I can't help you, but i would like to see a picture of your lovely dog.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I have some older pictures of her, I had more on my husbands laptop, more recent, but then it bit the dust and we didn't have things backed up. (Lesson learned!!)

Here is an older one of her, right before she went to live with my dad. She's 8yrs old.


Baily, my gsd(mix?)









My remote!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess it could happen with age. Only reason I say that is my first dog, who I'm starting to think was a Bi-Colored Shepherd vs. a GSD/Rottie mix as was claimed, his ears started to flop at around 8 or 9 years old. He was an avid chewer of all hard things (Pop bottles, sticks, raw meaty bones, ect) but he switched to rawhide chips and softer chewy things as he got older.

This is only a guess though. It's one of those...anything could happen under the right circumstances.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My old guys ears were getting kind of floppy and after I got Ivan I picked up some fresh Marrow Bones for him when he was teething. Of course Buddy had to have some too and Wow up popped his ears. I don't know if it was the chewing or something in the bone itself, but now I make sure that they all get fresh Marrow bones regularly.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

What a beautiful girl.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you know if she had any ear infections or hematoma's? That could cause tissue damage and make the ear fall. I'm sure diet is playing into her condition, the grains are great for putting weight on.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Alright, I'll just wait and see what happens after I get her back on better foods/treats. My dad loves her, but hes not exactly up to par on the food stuff and just looks at me funny when I talk about it. It's all the same to him, lol. I check her every time I go over there and never noticed any ear infections or anything abnormal. I'll look more closely next time though.

Its not just the grains, although thats a big part of it, but she's always been an over eater. You put it in front of her and she goes at it, and my dad has always been the type to fill the bowl to the rim with food and not see how much it is, he doesn't like to see them starve :/ Granted he did back off some and she has lost about 7lbs now, so its a start.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

GusGus said:


> What a beautiful girl.



Thanks! She's my heart dog and my family just hasn't been complete without her. My oldest son turned 12 in Oct. Bailey turned 12 Jan. She has been with me through so much, since she was about six months old when I rescued her. A divorce, moving 1500 miles away and back, a few boyfriend, then marriage, new babies....I couldn't ask for a better dog during everything. Even though she doesn't live with us and wasn't here when I had the babies, she has taken to them like she did my oldest two.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I've heard of that happening with nutritional deficiencies, and as someone else mentioned with ear problems/hematomas.


----------

